# 2007 Versa rear wiper arm



## Floorist (May 20, 2019)

Nissan lists a part number of 28780EL000, but it does not fit. It has a small metal smooth hole to bolt on. The original arm has a larger hole that is grooved plastic. Any ideas?


----------



## Floorist (May 20, 2019)

Could the metal piece be an insert that comes out?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I looked in the FSM for your vehicle; didn't see anything about the wiper arm. Is the metal insert an adapter that can be easily removed without damaging the arm? Make sure the part# is correct.


----------



## Floorist (May 20, 2019)

The metal insert doesn't come out. A Nissan dealer used my vin number and says it is the right part.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a series of pictures on the left side showing a replacement procedure; step #5 talks about removing a plastic/metal insert:

Amazon.com: PARRATI 28780-EL000 for Nissan Versa 2007-2012 Rear Wiper Arm and Blade Set: Automotive


----------

